# Low Engine Battery



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Haven't started the engine for about a month, just tried to start up and all I got was click click click.
On the control panel it shows 9.9V poor vehicle battery.
When I tried to switch the on-board charger to vehicle battery nothing happens, ie the light for vehicle charging doesn't illuminate.
The charger is working fine because I leave the M/h on continuous hook-up and the leisure battery is showing 13.8V.
The vehicle battery is fairly new.
I have switched the internal charger off whilst I charge it externally.

2 questions?

Is this normal from the control panel, ie does it need a minimum voltage to operate or something?

Will this rectify itself when I recharge the vehicle battery?

The 12v internal system works fine in that it shows water levels voltages etc.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

When your van is laid up then you need to do this.
http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm

Then either hookup or solar panels will charge both.
C.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Clive, thats a great solution.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

bigbazza said:


> Will this rectify itself when I recharge the vehicle battery?
> 
> quote]
> 
> Everything works now after recharging engine battery.


----------

